# Truck tire step



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Another thing from Amazon. Seems pretty useful if you have a full size SUV.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I was sure disappointed they didn't vid what it sounded like when he drove away and forgot it was still on the wheel.:vs_laugh:


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I was sure disappointed they didn't vid what it sounded like when he drove away and forgot it was still on the wheel.:vs_laugh:


That would be me. My knees are getting to the point I need something like that to get into my truck box.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've probably posted it before, but I use a broken ladder on my Ram 3500. I don't even try to climb up in the bed without assistance of my buddy.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I would carry a step stool before I would buy that thing.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Guap0_ said:


> I would carry a step stool before I would buy that thing.


I had one. It disappeared one day, since I used it multiple places. This is sort of specific to my SUV, so it will stay in the back and not wander off. It works pretty well. You sure won't slip! You won't get on it barefoot, either.

Forgot to add: my tire size is P-255, 70, 17.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I don't know what's wrong with those step stools. They have a mind of their own. Anyway, my van has a very high roof. I need at least a 4' ladder with me.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Guap0_ said:


> I don't know what's wrong with those step stools. They have a mind of their own. Anyway, my van has a very high roof. I need at least a 4' ladder with me.


Yeah, if you have full size van, with a ladder rack, a step ladder needed. I just want the option to able to use my luggage rack and get deep into the engine compartment, as needed.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

When I bought my first 4x4 last month, the first thing I thought about after looking at the engine is I am going to need a step of some sort to work on it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Speaking of too tall and difficult to reach, a double milk crate in conjunction with a garden hoe works well for me in the Tundra. So what's the hoe for?, one might be surprised how often something slides forward and can be pulled back to arms reach. And if I need the crate for a step it's easy to reach too.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Another thing from Amazon. Seems pretty useful if you have a full size SUV.


Ayuh,.... I see those things as a pain in the butt,.....
Something else to always be "_In the way_", whenever yer not usin' it,....
'n when ya Do use it,....
Ya _Still_ can't reach anything if ya wanta work over the front of the truck,....

When I gotta get serious 'bout workin' on my 7.3l motor in my F-250,.....
I scrounge up 5 or 6 plastic 5gal. pails, full or not, don't matter,....
1 at each front wheel, 'n 3 across the front of the truck, I can walk 'round the truck, while standin' on buckets,....

'n there's *ALWAYS* a nut or bolt that can only be reached by comin' at it, from a different angle,...


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a Dodge Ram 4x4. Whether I’m washing it or working under the hood I pull out my Werner work platform.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Werner-1-71-ft-x-12-in-x-20-56-in-225-lbs-Aluminum-Work-Platform/999946108?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LumberAndBuildingMaterials-_-LaddersFoldingStairsStepstools-_-999946108:Werner&CAWELAID=&kpid=999946108&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=2211&k_clickID=46f9efea-d039-4d5b-bf81-e7da74ecdc5b&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7bjzrIaw2QIVRpF-Ch0zRgcGEAQYAiABEgI7G_D_BwE

The platform is handy for a lot of tasks around the house, but it would be worth getting just for the truck.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> I have a Dodge Ram 4x4. Whether I’m washing it or working under the hood I pull out my Werner work platform.
> 
> 
> The platform is handy for a lot of tasks around the house, but it would be worth getting just for the truck.


Good idea. I will have to look into one myself


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Oso954 said:


> I have a Dodge Ram 4x4. Whether I’m washing it or working under the hood I pull out my Werner work platform.
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Werner-1-7...MI7bjzrIaw2QIVRpF-Ch0zRgcGEAQYAiABEgI7G_D_BwE
> 
> The platform is handy for a lot of tasks around the house, but it would be worth getting just for the truck.


That platforms only good for 225lbs. What's the other 75% of the 
population supposed to use? :whistling2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

CodeMatters said:


> That platforms only good for 225lbs. What's the other 75% of the
> population supposed to use? :whistling2:


True and bout fell from my chair.:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------

